# 2009 harvest totals



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

We did this last year and it was interesting to follow.
Just add to previous totals.


Oct 1st 1 doe

1 doe
0 bucks


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

0 Does
0 Bucks

0 in 2008

3 in 2007


.


----------



## BushwhackDave (Jan 4, 2009)

1 Doe
1 buck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckMan87 (Jun 11, 2009)

0 doe
0 buck

1buck last year


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

6inchtrack said:


> 0 Does
> 0 Bucks
> 
> 0 in 2008
> ...


No no no
Lets try this again 
Let say im post #2 and i got a doe and a buck. It would go like this
you add yours
1 doe 
1 buck

to previous
1 doe
total
2 doe 
1 buck


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

3 Doe
1 Buck

Total
5 Doe
2 Buck


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

0 doe 09
0 buck 09

total for life

0 doe 
0 buck

ive had a sad 4 years of deer hunting:sad:

jeez i need a mentor lol


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

1 - 8 pt so far in 09

2 bucks
1 doe in 08

2 bucks in 07


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

passport said:


> 1 - 8 pt so far in 09
> 
> 2 bucks
> 1 doe in 08
> ...


Come on now it;s not that hard. maybe I didn't explain it well enough.
This is for 09
You add your totals to post above you like Mich buck wacker did

latest total
5 doe
3 bucks


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

11/5 8pt

latest total
5 doe
4 bucks


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

this year 
0 doe 
0 buck 

last year 
2 bucks

total 
3 bucks
1 doe


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Wow


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

Well I shot that one in 1983. Oh yeah - there was that doe in 99. C'mon people - this isn't rocket science - OMG. It is 2009 only doe and bucks you bagged. Rick - can I add that buck from 83? LOL.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

My camp so far this year:
2 does (1 me, 1 brother)
0 bucks

----------------

Combined total for this thread for 2009 only:

7 does
4 bucks


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

hahahaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## P&Y142 (Jan 25, 2008)

Oct 1st 1 Buck-1 Doe
Nov 5th 1 Doe

Total 9 Does
5 Bucks


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Oct 26th
1 buck
Plan on more before its over 

Total

9 does
6 bucks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuckyRookie (Nov 11, 2009)

I got a Doe in early season, I think that puts the overall at:

6 Bucks
10 Does


----------



## buckwiz (Aug 14, 2007)

2 bucks
3 doe

SO


8 buck
13 doe


----------



## dja05 (Nov 10, 2008)

1 doe
2 bucks

so
10 buck 
14 doe


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

3 does for me.



Does = 38
Bucks+18


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

total 

38 does

18bucks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

total

38 does

18 bucks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## L!ve2Hunt (Nov 21, 2006)

1 Doe for me

Total:
39 Does
18 Bucks


----------



## maveric (Nov 26, 2003)

1 doe

Total

40 does
18 bucks


----------



## native231 (Aug 13, 2009)

*1 buck,0 doe so far. But, it's noy over till it's over.*


----------



## AduntonLSSU (Jan 13, 2009)

maveric said:


> 1 doe
> 
> Total
> 
> ...




2 does

total
42 does 
18 bucks


----------



## zac_369 (Feb 21, 2008)

1 buck
Total 
42 does
19 bucks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 5150 (May 13, 2004)

1 buck

Total 
42 does
20 bucks


----------



## Nileshunter (Nov 30, 2007)

My dad has taken 2 does... None for me yet...


Total 
44 does
20 bucks


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Nileshunter said:


> My dad has taken 2 does... None for me yet...
> 
> 
> Total
> ...


At our camp 2 does and 1 buck.

Total
46 does 
21 bucks.


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

My property in Hillsdale:

4 does
1 Buck

Total

50 does 
22 bucks


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

My son got his first buck Sunday, a small spike.


50 does 
23 bucks


----------



## BigBucksBigBucksNoWammies (Oct 26, 2009)

1 buck 

50 does 
24 bucks


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

2 does


52 does
24 bucks


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

1 buck
1 doe

Total so far

53 does
25 bucks


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Sep 13, 2008)

2 bucks for me and the old man.


Total so far:

53 does
27 bucks


----------



## boddah4 (Oct 22, 2008)

1 doe

Total:
54 does
27 bucks


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

2 bucks

Total:
54 does
29 bucks


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Our camp took 7 bucks and 2 does

Total:
56 does
36 bucks


----------



## Eagle1028 (Jan 19, 2009)

2 does and more to come

Total:
58 does
36 bucks


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

1 doe

total :

59 does
36 bucks


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

1 8 point
1 doe 165 lb:yikes:


60 does
37 bucks


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

So far, our camp has taken 3 does and 1 buck

Total

63 does
38 bucks


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

So it must be offical. 30 some thousand members of M-S.com took

63 does
38 bucks


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

our camp so far:
2 bucks

63 doe
40 bucks


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

2 does 
1 buck

Total: 65 Does 
41 Bucks


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

Me - 1 doe
Daughter - 1 doe


Total:
67 does
41 bucks


----------



## Melee (Nov 17, 2009)

1 buck

Total

67 does
42 bucks


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

One buck w/ one doe yet to harvest.

67 does
43 bucks


----------



## Gwiki (Feb 24, 2006)

1 buck and 1 doe so far...




68 does
44 bucks


----------



## chriscarlzimmer (Aug 1, 2007)

1- eight point buck


Total
68 does
45 bucks


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

1 more doe

69 does
45 bucks


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

one doe so far


70 does
45 bucks


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

1 buck/1doe

71 does
46 bucks


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

1 doe so far ..

72 doe
46 bucks
<----<<<


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

1 Doe

73 Doe
46 Bucks


----------



## gvsulakers (Jan 5, 2009)

1 doe/ 1 buck

74 does
47 bucks


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

1 doe

75 does
47 bucks


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

2 doe so far

77 doe 
47 bucks


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

For Me...1 buck

Totals so far:
77 doe 
48 bucks

GH


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Me 1 buck so far, so:

77 doe
49 bucks


----------



## ST8 (Nov 1, 2005)

me - 7 pt.

daughter - 7 pt

77 does

51 bucks


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Adding a doe 


78 does

51 bucks


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

bump





total
78 does

51 bucks


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

rick said:


> bump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 does for me!

80 does
51 bucks


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

added a doe yesterday

81 does
51 bucks

(In fact, eating the last remnants of tenderloin as I sit here.)


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

1 buck, 1 doe

82 does
52 bucks


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

For our camp:

Me-1 doe

Others- 3 bucks
_____________________

Total

83 Does

55 Bucks


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

One buck!

Total

83 Does

56 Bucks


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Adding another doe.

Total:

84 doe

56 bucks


----------



## cardiac69 (Nov 27, 2007)

1 doe so far

85 does
56 bucks


----------



## cam355 (Feb 15, 2008)

My take this year
1 buck
1 doe



Total
86 does
57 bucks


----------



## hb_brownie (Mar 2, 2009)

My total:
2 does
1 buck

overall total:
88 does
58 bucks


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

2 bucks
0 does

Total:
88 does
60 bucks


----------



## smokn38 (Oct 7, 2008)

1 Doe
2 Bucks

89 does
62 bucks


----------



## bouf5 (Aug 5, 2007)

1 swamp donkey




90 Does
62 Bucks


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

2 bucks- 1 nice 8pt, and 1 SMALL 8pt 100-110lb that someone shot at and didn't track:rant::rant:. They wasted the right front 1/4 so I put him down. I back tracked him 3/4 mile following a very readable blood trail while waiting for someone to come for him. After an hour I figured no one was coming so I tagged him. 









90 does
64 bucks


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

2 Does down so far...


TOTAL
92 Does
64 Bucks


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

*1 buck for me*

*92 does*
*65 bucks*


----------



## kwags42 (Jul 27, 2009)

1 buck

92 does
66 bucks


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

2 bucks (bow), 1 doe (gun):

93 does
68 bucks


----------



## LuckyRookie (Nov 11, 2009)

So far in gun season I've taken a nice ten point and a small 6 point. 

93 Antlerlesss
70 Bucks


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

Two bucks, one doe, totals 72 Bucks 94 does.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Adding a doe from last nite

my season so far 1 buck and two does.......

Last nites add in brings us to

72 bucks
95 does


----------



## potorick (Dec 12, 2008)

Two 8pt'ers and a doe

74 bucks
96 does


----------



## 48180 Hunter (Jun 21, 2009)

1 8 point 2 does in KY dont bother hunting MI for deer.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

1 doe
1buck


----------



## JHMoose (Oct 1, 2009)

1-Buck (1986) 5pt.


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

This is the last count that did it right. would like to see this keep going through all seasons to get a idea of buck to doe ratio. At end of bow it was close to 2 to 1 does to bucks. Bucks are catching up. With bow starting back up we can expect to see does jump back ahead. 



potorick said:


> Two 8pt'ers and a doe
> 
> 74 bucks
> 96 does


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

potorick said:


> Two 8pt'ers and a doe
> 
> 74 bucks
> 96 does


 
75 bucks
98 does 

this is counting ryan b's deer and my doe.


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

2 bucks, 4 does


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

add a doe to the list


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

2 does and 1 buck.

Adding in the couple posts above that brings the totals to:

78 Bucks
105 Does


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Did anyone keep the final totals from last year? I think I might have, but can't find them.


----------



## TLWOODS (Feb 22, 2005)

7 point so far

79 bucks
105 does


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

2-bucks
81 bucks
105 does


----------



## joe8918 (Oct 10, 2005)

8-point buck

82 bucks
105 does


----------



## DIRT ROAD (Sep 29, 2009)

This year
3 does
0 bucks

08
1 doe
1 buck


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

82 bucks
114 does


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

1 Buck

Prayers answered, My first 8 pt 12/6 in Sanilac County, Knight 45 

Total:

114 bucks
168 does


----------



## standsetter (Dec 2, 2007)

2 Bucks 7 pt & 13 pt.

Total 
116 Bucks
168 Does


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

2 more does Nov. 25th and 26th.

Total 
116 Bucks
170 Does


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

1 Buck (8-pt archery)
1 Doe (archery)

Not done yet


Total 
117 Bucks
171 Does


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Buck- 1
Doe- 1


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

2 - doe
1 - buck



Total:

Bucks: 119
Doe: 174


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

1 doe


Total:

bucks: 119

doe: 175


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Another doe for me.
Bucks: 119
Does: 176
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tommy99 (Jun 11, 2009)

Nothing for me. Passed on small ones.
Bucks: 119
Does:176


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Tommy99 said:


> Nothing for me. Passed on small ones.
> Bucks: 119
> Does:176


2 does with bow
2 bucks with gun
11 does and fawns in back yard raiding bird feeder - need to use my last doe tag!

Bucks 121
Does 178


----------



## RJSwirlz (Jan 30, 2006)

1 & 1

122 Bucks

179 Doe

Going to add to it this weekend


----------



## BBD (Oct 19, 2009)

2 doe 1 buck

123 Bucks
181 Does


----------



## Spongebob Camopants (Nov 2, 2008)

1 Buck 
0 Does

124 Bucks
181 Does


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

1 buck
1 doe

total = 125 bucks
182 doe's


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

1 buck
1 doe

126 bucks
183 doe


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

1 buck - 8 point
0 doe

*127 bucks
183 doe *
_________


----------



## luv2hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

0 Buck
1 Doe


127 Buck
184 Doe


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

3 does
1 buck

Totals:

128 bucks
187 does


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

1 buck killed on 12/11/09 in the EUP with a ML rifle.

*129 bucks
187 does*


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

2 doe October 24th
1 Buck November 15

Total 
130 bucks 
189 doe


----------



## BuckRubnMI (Sep 5, 2008)

2 does

130 bucks
191 does


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

1 Buck
2 Does

*131 Bucks
193 Does*


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

5 guys, 4 different properties

1 buck
7 does

Still hunting!

132 BUCKS
200 DOES


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

4th time on here this season:evil:!

Totals:
3 Does
2 Bucks

M-S totals:

132 Bucks
201 Does


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

2 does


132 bucks
203 does


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

19 doe
1 buck

133 bucks
222 doe


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

1 doe

133 bucks
223 does (plural)


----------



## MI.Archer (Oct 28, 2009)

2 doe

133 bucks
225 doe


----------



## eddie5979 (Dec 4, 2009)

one buck
one doe



134 bucks
226 does


----------



## Sportman1225 (Feb 9, 2007)

2 does



134 bucks
228 does


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

One more doe

134 bucks
229 does


----------



## HoytMan44 (Sep 26, 2007)

One buck
two does
135 bucks
231 does


----------



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

One doe
One buck
136 bucks
232 does


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

Another doe taken here yesterday by a 17 year old.

136 bucks
233 does


----------



## dja05 (Nov 10, 2008)

Took another doe yesterday

136 bucks
234 does


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Chalk up another doe for me.

136 bucks
235 does


----------



## baikal70 (Dec 9, 2008)

one doe

136 bucks
236 does


----------



## fisher2hunter22 (Sep 5, 2008)

one buck

137 bucks
236 does


----------



## kerby1 (Oct 17, 2006)

one buck
three does


total
138 bucks
239 Does


----------



## BowtechGuy (Jan 5, 2007)

I haven't posted yet so three does...

Total:

138 bucks
242 does


----------



## huntoct1 (Feb 5, 2002)

1 Mich buck
1out state buck( do these count ?)
4 doe

140 bucks
246 doe


----------



## Squirrely (Sep 17, 2009)

1 Buck
1 doe

141 Bucks
247 Doe


----------



## Tink (Feb 26, 2007)

2 does for me
No Bucks

141 Bucks

249 Does


----------



## jbierling (Mar 29, 2008)

1 antler
2 antlerless

142 Bucks
251 Does


----------



## letthemgrow (Dec 13, 2009)

2 Bucks
0 Does

Bucks 144 
Does 251


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

0 Bucks
2 Does
Bucks 144
Does 253
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

2 Bucks
0 Does
Bucks 146
Does 253


----------



## Alexx (Sep 12, 2008)

Nothing yet.

8 days to go


----------



## Bobcat (Aug 9, 2005)

1 Buck
1 Doe 

147 Bucks
254 Does


----------



## cardiac69 (Nov 27, 2007)

Added a couple more in December:

1 buck
1 doe

Done for the year.

148 bucks
255 does


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

1 buck
5 does

140 bucks

260 does


----------



## cnymph (Jan 5, 2005)

Two Does

140 Bucks
262 Does


----------



## jbierling (Mar 29, 2008)

140 Bucks
263 Does


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

1 doe

140 bucks

264 does


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

One more doe for the year

140 bucks
265 does


----------



## Crusher (Jul 21, 2005)

3 More Does


140 Bucks
268 Does


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Son filled his antlerless tag last night

140 bucks
269 does


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

1 buck

5 does

1 dmap doe



141 bucks
275 does


----------



## heatwave (Feb 11, 2009)

2 more bucks!!


143 bucks
275 does


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

Another nice doe taken here today (6 total off my 60 acres).

143 bucks
276 does 

Happy New Year!


----------



## shotgun658 (Dec 16, 2008)

1 buck
144 bucks
276 does


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

1 more doe

144 bucks
277 does


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

1 Buck

145 Bucks
277 Does


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

2 bucks

4 does

147 bucks

281 does


----------



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

2 bucks 

149 bucks 
281 does


----------



## "B" (Jan 6, 2006)

2 bucks 



151 bucks
281 does


----------



## MI.sabot (Jan 27, 2007)

1 doe


151 bucks
282 does


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

3 does

151 bucks
285 does


----------



## MarineBuckHunter (Nov 19, 2007)

1 Buck

Totals:
152 Bucks
285 Does


----------



## smokepole (Mar 13, 2005)

And mine makes the totals:

154 bucks
290 does


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

a buck and three more does


155 bucks
293


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

We'll add in our two does.

155 bucks
295 does


----------



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

got another doe bucks 155 does296


----------



## hockeydna (Nov 3, 2007)

1 buck 

1 doe 

156 Bucks
297 Does


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

4 does




156 Bucks
301 Does


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

2 does



bucks 156
does 303


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

1 Buck 


157 Bucks
303 Doe


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

One of each 158 Bucks 304 Does


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

2 buck, 2 does

160 bucks
306 does


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

One more last day doe!

160 bucks
307 does


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Does anyone have the totals from last year? I'm still looking for them.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Whit1 said:


> Does anyone have the totals from last year? I'm still looking for them.


 I dont have them but it would be kinda cool Whit to see totals from previous years.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

It would help to know who started last year's thread. Can the member who put it up chime in?

What would help would be to have the name of a member with under 500 posts who also posted in last year's thread.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Found them.

2007 Totals 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=212550&highlight=deer+totals&page=15

2008 Totals
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=264403&highlight=2008+total&page=27


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

SNAPPY said:


> One more last day doe!
> 
> 160 bucks
> 307 does


1 doe for me

160 bucks

308 does


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks a ton Wishn; you are a hero.

*2007*
197 Bucks
231 Does
221 Posts (of course not all were giving harvest #s)


*2008*
333 Bucks
546 Does
392 Posts (of course not all were giving harvest #s)


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Whit1 said:


> Thanks a ton Wishn; you are a hero.


Awe shucks Whit it was nothin.


----------



## THEJENNIE1 (Jan 6, 2009)

2 Bucks 3 Does

162 Bucks
311 Does


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

163 bucks
314 does


----------



## chains1240 (Dec 27, 2009)

3 Does
0 Bucks


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

1 buck 7 pt
3 does

320 does
164 bucks


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

1 buck

320 does
165 bucks


----------

